# Smoking 12lbs of wings today!



## joes bbq ribs (Sep 6, 2015)

Okay smoking meat friends today I'm going to smoke about 12lbs of wings,   I have always did my wings in the deep fryer but,  why not smoke them I have been smokin all my other meats :yahoo:!       
  Anyway I cleaned the wings off and cut into 2-parts removing the wing part just makes more room on the smoker grate yeah it may take a little longer but I'm in no rush.   Okay after cutting them into parts rinsed off the wings parts one-more time then placing them on paper towels and drying them off.  Time to season I used Salt, Pepper, BBQ Rub, 2 packs of Spicy Ranch seasoning, did that on both sides.  Placed plastic wrap over them and placed them in the refrigerator.   Time to get the smoker up to temp want it hold around 250-275 degrees.   Here are some pictures of the wings in the prep stages below.  More pictures to follow as the smoke goes on today. 













image.jpg



__ joes bbq ribs
__ Sep 6, 2015


















image.jpg



__ joes bbq ribs
__ Sep 6, 2015


















image.jpg



__ joes bbq ribs
__ Sep 6, 2015


















image.jpg



__ joes bbq ribs
__ Sep 6, 2015


















image.jpg



__ joes bbq ribs
__ Sep 6, 2015


















image.jpg



__ joes bbq ribs
__ Sep 6, 2015


















image.jpg



__ joes bbq ribs
__ Sep 6, 2015


















image.jpg



__ joes bbq ribs
__ Sep 6, 2015


















image.jpg



__ joes bbq ribs
__ Sep 6, 2015


----------



## davesfroggin (Sep 6, 2015)

Lookin good so far. I need to get my hands on some of that killer hogs rub.


----------



## joes bbq ribs (Sep 6, 2015)

DavesFroggin,  thanks for the comment,  yeah the Killer BBQ Rub is very good love the flavor it gives on my pork so why not give it a try on my chicken wings :yahoo:  look for more pictures as the wing smoke goes on today! 

Happy Smokin' 

-Joe


----------



## b-one (Sep 6, 2015)

If you lived closer I'd offer to help eat them! Looks like a great smoke!


----------



## joes bbq ribs (Sep 6, 2015)

b-one,  as always thanks for the comment :yahoo: !  So far so good temps are rising in the smoker I'm haven a cold beer!  Come on 250 degrees [emoji]128077[/emoji] that's when the fun begins or should I say more fun. I wouldn't have a problem with you helping out on having some.  Thanks again 

Happy Smokin'

-Joe


----------



## floridasteve (Sep 6, 2015)

Waiting to see the results...
:popcorn


----------



## joes bbq ribs (Sep 6, 2015)

FloridaSteve,  baby you and me both I just placed the wings on the smoker about 40 mins ago,  here's a picture of them just placed on the smoker!   I know my mouth is watering :drool  Until then I'll keep you posted.  Thanks for the comment 












image.jpg



__ joes bbq ribs
__ Sep 6, 2015







Happy Smokin'

-Joe


----------



## joes bbq ribs (Sep 6, 2015)

Okay here is and update after the first hour of Smokin the wings temps are holding between 225-270 degrees, if you're wondering I used lump charcoal to get the temps up and I have added 2 chucks of cherry wood so far.  Here is the updated picture for you to see the progress so far. 












image.jpg



__ joes bbq ribs
__ Sep 6, 2015





:drool:


----------



## joes bbq ribs (Sep 6, 2015)

Okay another update on the wings to my smoking family out there!  I just added some hot sauce to half of the wings and going to add some BBQ sauce to the other half as some don't like it hot!  That's okay as for me bring on the heat babe :devil:   Here is a picture of the hot sauce side :drool other side without BBQ sauce 

-Joe













image.jpg



__ joes bbq ribs
__ Sep 6, 2015


















image.jpg



__ joes bbq ribs
__ Sep 6, 2015


----------



## joes bbq ribs (Sep 6, 2015)

Okay Smokin' friends here is the BBQ side that I just glazed up with some BBQ sauce and some extra honey. :yahoo:

-Joe













image.jpg



__ joes bbq ribs
__ Sep 6, 2015


















image.jpg



__ joes bbq ribs
__ Sep 6, 2015


----------



## floridasteve (Sep 6, 2015)

I'm still drooling!


----------



## fdannyw (Sep 6, 2015)

They look tasty


----------



## joes bbq ribs (Sep 6, 2015)

Okay Smokin friends here is the last picture of the BBQ & Extra honey wings just glazed them for the last time,  pulled off the hot sauce side of the wings :yahoo:  I'll give these guys another 5 mins and off they come into the foil pan.  Here's your picture :drool 

-Joe













image.jpg



__ joes bbq ribs
__ Sep 6, 2015


----------



## joes bbq ribs (Sep 6, 2015)

FloridaSteve,  almost done :yahoo: next ten minutes last picture will follow. 

-Joe


----------



## joes bbq ribs (Sep 6, 2015)

fdannyw,  thanks for the comment Thumbs Up !  They are almost done another 10 mins and it is on: yahoo: ! 

-Joe


----------



## joes bbq ribs (Sep 6, 2015)

Well here they are after ummm almost 2-1/2 hrs holding temps in the 240- 270 degree mark.  I the pictures below the wings in the left side either in the foil or on the plate they are Hot Wings! :drool :yahoo: and of course the ones on the right are the BBQ and extra honey wings! :yahoo: :drool. Made a plate for you guys to eat I'll try to keep them warm as long as I can I'm sure someone while eat them.  Anyway that's my smoke on my Hot Wings & BBQ with extra Honey Wings.  Both turned out wonderful very tasty juicy!  OMG[emoji]128526[/emoji]  pictures at the bottom for you 

-Joe













image.jpg



__ joes bbq ribs
__ Sep 6, 2015


















image.jpg



__ joes bbq ribs
__ Sep 6, 2015


















image.jpg



__ joes bbq ribs
__ Sep 6, 2015


----------



## b-one (Sep 6, 2015)

:drool


----------



## davesfroggin (Sep 6, 2015)

Looks awesome!


----------



## joes bbq ribs (Sep 6, 2015)

DavesFroggin,  thanks again for the comments Thumbs Up. They turned out great,  first time smoking wings on the smoker :yahoo:  I would definitely smoke hot wings again on the smoker without a doubt ! 

-Joe


----------



## davesfroggin (Sep 6, 2015)

joes bbq ribs said:


> DavesFroggin,  thanks again for the comments Thumbs Up. They turned out great,  first time smoking wings on the smoker :yahoo:  I would definitely smoke hot wings again on the smoker without a doubt !
> 
> -Joe


I'll have to try that soon. I would tomorrow but I'm smokin a pork butt.


----------



## joes bbq ribs (Sep 6, 2015)

Sounds good can't wait to see some pictures!  
Happy Smokin':grilling_smilie:

-Joe


----------



## smokynatan666 (Sep 7, 2015)

Those look epic.


----------



## gary s (Sep 9, 2015)

*Good morning and welcome from a cloudy and warm day in East Texas and the best forum on the internet, Lots of great people with tons of information on just about  everything. Glad you joined up.*

*Wow --- looks great*

*Gary*


----------



## joes bbq ribs (Sep 9, 2015)

gary s,  as always thanks for your comments!  :yahoo:  I must say I will never very cook chicken wings a fryer or the oven ever a again. Thumbs Up  The wings tasted so dam good my family loved them and yesterday my son asked me what happened to all those wings you made Dad!  
Happy Smokin' 

-Joe


----------

